# New Theological Institute in the Roanoke Valley Area



## Timotheos (May 24, 2018)

Blue Ridge Institute for Theological Education

If you live in or around Roanoke, VA, check it out. Very affordable, confessionally rooted, and credentialed faculty.

Anyone else live in the Roanoke valley?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 24, 2018)




----------



## TheOldCourse (May 25, 2018)

Very cool! I'm moving to Salem next month. I met Duncan Rankin briefly a few weeks ago and knew he was involved in some new educational institution in the area but didn't know the details. What a great resource to have in the area--perhaps down the road I'll avail myself of some of their language courses.


----------



## Timotheos (May 27, 2018)

TheOldCourse said:


> Very cool! I'm moving to Salem next month. I met Duncan Rankin briefly a few weeks ago and knew he was involved in some new educational institution in the area but didn't know the details. What a great resource to have in the area--perhaps down the road I'll avail myself of some of their language courses.


Not that you'll have any problem, but I'd love to introduce you to the friends I've made at the various PCA churches in the area. Of course, you could always join me at the local RB church in town ;-). Shoot me a message when you arrive in town and we can do lunch!


----------



## TheOldCourse (May 28, 2018)

Timotheos said:


> Not that you'll have any problem, but I'd love to introduce you to the friends I've made at the various PCA churches in the area. Of course, you could always join me at the local RB church in town ;-). Shoot me a message when you arrive in town and we can do lunch!



I will certainly let you know when we're in town! My wife and I are currently planning on joining Redeemer ARP in Blacksburg. I have a number of mutual acquaintances with the pastor there, David Vance, and they are friendly and accommodating toward, if not entirely in agreement with, strict RPW and exclusive Psalmody folks like us . Duncan Rankin is joining the session there, I believe. Regardless of what church we settle at, I would very much enjoy getting to know more folks of a Reformed persuasion in the area!


----------



## Timotheos (May 29, 2018)

TheOldCourse said:


> I will certainly let you know when we're in town! My wife and I are currently planning on joining Redeemer ARP in Blacksburg. I have a number of mutual acquaintances with the pastor there, David Vance, and they are friendly and accommodating toward, if not entirely in agreement with, strict RPW and exclusive Psalmody folks like us . Duncan Rankin is joining the session there, I believe. Regardless of what church we settle at, I would very much enjoy getting to know more folks of a Reformed persuasion in the area!


That's great! I saw the PCA in your siggie and assumed. But I'm glad you know Dr. Rankin.


----------

